# Time between test and interview



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Honestdayswork said:


> Im just wondering how long it normally takes between passing your aptitude test and getting your interview. I took the aptitude test on monday and they told us we could call the following day to find out if we passed or not. So tuesday i called and found out i passed but they told me it would be at least 4 months before i would be scheduled for a interview so I'm just wondering if this is a normal amount of time or not because i was under the impression that the interview was the month after your test. Its for local 606 orlando/Melbourne florida if that helps at all.
> 
> Thank you for your replies.


That seems to be the case, you should work elsewhere till they call.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

For my local it was almost a month between the time I sat for the entrance exam and received the invitation letter to interview.


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

It took about 2 weeks to get my test score, then I interviewed about 2 weeks after that, then probably 2 weeks again to get the offer, then 2 weeks or so to start work. Test was Jan 30 and I started first of April. I think it depends on what jobs are lined up. When I applied they said it was a good time since there were a lot of big projects in the spring. A buddy of mine who works with me applied in November and he started same day I did. So he had to wait a few months to get going.


----------



## WireWolf (Apr 27, 2015)

I know it's an older thread, but I am sure some may still be interested....For me it took about two weeks to get my score after the test, then I had my interview about two weeks later. From what I have read every local is different though so probably just call your local and ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

